# Advice for young family heading to the Algarve



## escapesa

My wife and I have made the very tough decision to pack our bags and to leave South Africa - things seem to be going downhill here sadly. On the bright side, we love the Algarve and find the scenery and lifestyle pretty similar to that of Cape Town - so Algarve here we come!! We will be relocating with our 6 year old daughter and 4 year old son who will need to be settled by August/Sept in time for the 2015/16 school year. Both kids were born in the UK but we just cannot face returning there at this stage although we may revisit this in 5 years or so. 

We have been in contact with the International School of the Algarve and the Vale Verde School and will be visiting them both in April to make a decision. Any other English primary schools worth considering? We saw a school called Barlavento on a previous trip but their website doesn't seem to be working. Is the school still around? 
Reason for us favouring international/English speaking schools over local ones is the simple fact that my daughter has dug in her heels about starting at a new school where English is not the main language. There is also a chance we will eventually move back to the UK for their high school. 

Just wondering if there are any expat families on this forum with young kids with advice on the schools mentioned (or others), life in general in the Algarve (with kids), integrating/making friends with other expats and local families etc etc. 

Also, can anyone recommend a professional set up that could help with the NHR tax regime application and estimated cost involved?

Thanks for taking the time to read our first post on expat forum!!


----------



## quelfesgirl

Hi where are you moving to?
What about the International School in Tavira?
My daughter goes to CBR in Olhao, don't disregard a Portuguese school. CBR is private and is very good at integrating non-speaking Portuguese. All lessons are in Portuguese but children are given help in integrating. My friends 11 year old started in September speaking no Portuguese and has integrated very quickly, they looked at international schools but preferred the 'vibe' of CBR.

NHR - try Affinity, Blacktower or Blevins Franks, I have contacts for all. Sorry dont know about costs.

Anything else just ask, that's what we're all here for. Your kids will love the move and they wont look back, just ask my 13 year old!


----------



## rhody

Lots of discussion on NHR in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ortugal/435417-non-habitual-tax-resident.html

Prices seem to range from 750 up to 3000 depending on the firm and complexity.


----------



## travelling-man

I can't help you with advice on this but spent many years in RSA until we were kicked out 3 years ago and we also made the decision to move to Portugal so we have a fair bit in common....... so welcome.


----------



## 2ctdiamond

I would advise using a state school here in Portugal with some extra tuition outside of school which most Portuguese kids have anyway, I have many friends with English speaking children and they have picked up the language within a few months- amazing. The bonus is that the majority of Portuguese kids speak English so your children wouldn't feel isolated and they all seem to help English speaking kids. Having a second language is a huge bonus and children with multiple languages do better across the whole curriculum


----------

